# Remember our fallen Brothers this Christmas



## JCampbell (Dec 13, 2009)

Lets take a moment out of our lives to remember our 68W's, HN's, and PJ's that will never see another Christmas. As we spend time with our families and loved ones this season lets remember the heartache and sacrifice that has been dealt to the families of our Brothers in arms in defense of this great country.


----------



## Sir Young (Dec 13, 2009)

Sad. :sad:


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 13, 2009)

Recently had the opputunity to vist Washington DC as part of a men's chorus. To go and see those memorials is very sobering. I was able to go see the WWII memorial, the Korean War memorial, the Vietnam Wall, the DC WWI memorial, the Iwo Jima memorial, the Pentagon September 11 memorial, Arlington National Cemetery, and watch the changing of the gaurd at the Tomb of The Unknown Soldier.

We were able to sing at several of the momorials to honor those people who have given their lives for this country. We sang "Mansions of the Lord" from the movie We Were Soldiers at several of the memorials as well. I cannnot express how greatful I am for those men and women who gave their lives so that I can live in this great country. While not without it's problems, a country that produces men like the one in the above picture is still, in my mind, the greatest country on earth.

If any of you have the chance to see the Iwo Jima memorial, look for the man on the back side with the empty canteen cover. This is Jack Bradly, A US Navy Corpsman (medic) who was part of the flag rasing. His canteen cover is empty because he gave his canteen to a wounded Marine that he was caring for and then continued to fight and care for the wounded for the next three days without any water.

Just hearing storys like this and of men who gave their lives to save their buddies brings tears to my eyes and makes me very proud to be American. May God bless us.


----------



## bunkie (Dec 13, 2009)

That is a horrible picture! And even worse to be quoted in christian text. Where is the simple, thank you for your service? Lets leave the images of death to the imagination and the religion to their own. 68W's, HN's, and PJ's aren't the only ones who die overseas. What about the other military service members that die in Iraq and A-Stan? 
Heres to hoping my husband makes it home from his 3rd iraq tour.


----------



## DV_EMT (Dec 18, 2009)

there is no problem with the christian verse in these pictures. The quote from the bible is merely depicting what love we have as human beings. 

on a side note. Our country was founded on Judeo-christian beliefs. If you have a problem with honoring our armed forces with ONE LINE from the bible... than you have some serious issues. We are "one nation, under god" and if a simple line from the bible offends you... you probably have some deeper issues that would best not be posted on this site.


----------



## HNcorpsman (Dec 20, 2009)

RIP HM3 Layton... 

died september 8th 2009 In Ganjgal, Afghanistan while treating one of our Lt. under heavy small arms fire.

ETT 2-8 
Team Monti.


----------



## Jeffrey_169 (Jan 8, 2010)

OOHRAH!!! to all our brothers and sisters.


----------



## Afflixion (Jan 13, 2010)

bunkie said:


> That is a horrible picture! And even worse to be quoted in christian text. Where is the simple, thank you for your service? Lets leave the images of death to the imagination and the religion to their own. 68W's, HN's, and PJ's aren't the only ones who die overseas. What about the other military service members that die in Iraq and A-Stan?
> Heres to hoping my husband makes it home from his 3rd iraq tour.



That picture is shown to any who take the CLS course in the military. It is a reminder to remember T-C3, or for those who don't know Tactical Combat Casualty Care. It is part of the Army's Center for Lessons Learned. Keep in mind it doesn't contain the bible verse. Even as an agnostic, atheist or whatever your belief when the typically Christian chaplain calls for a prayer in formation you best lower your head. As others have said America was founded on the idea of Christianity, and even if you are not of the belief you must show a granule of religious tolerance as you would like done for yourself. I myself am not of the Christian faith but I do not care when people say things of that nature to me, it's an expected part of life in America.


----------



## JCampbell (Jan 15, 2010)

bunkie said:


> That is a horrible picture! And even worse to be quoted in christian text. Where is the simple, thank you for your service? Lets leave the images of death to the imagination and the religion to their own. 68W's, HN's, and PJ's aren't the only ones who die overseas. What about the other military service members that die in Iraq and A-Stan?
> Heres to hoping my husband makes it home from his 3rd iraq tour.



Thanks to the rest of you for responding to this persons reply with such tact. I made a response and was not able to be so kind, so it was removed and I was warned. Maybe I can learn from your professionalism. When I posted the picture I didn't take the time to consider whether it would offend anyone, nor do I care. I feel in my heart that these kind of sacrifices need to be seen, not covered up by blurry dots or airbrushed out like some obscene gesture in a class picture. These were living men, with lives and families just like all of us and their deaths deserve to be remembered no matter how dirty and bloody their last moments were. As a veteran and as an American I have a sense of pride in my fellow soldier, shipmate, Marine, and airman that can't really be put into words. So, sometimes an image fits better.


----------

